# Beer and Boredom!



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 30, 2018)

So I was enjoying a cold snack and staring at my smoker wondering what I haven’t smoked on it. It being backpacking season, instant potatoes are a great meal on the trail, so I thought why not smoke instant potatoes.   If it failed at least it was a cheap experiment. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











These turned out surprisingly good. Smoked at 150 for about two hours. Mixed in some butter flakes and they were nice and Smokey.  I’ll be taking these on my next backpacking trip.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

Ice Cold Beer is a Safety item for BBQing.
One MUST have Cold Beer immediately available in case a burn occurs.
Place the ice cold beer on the burned area.
If said Beer should happen to empty, replace with an additional Ice Cold Beer from the cooler.

I don't care what you're smokin,
Beer is an essential Safety Item.
Quells the pain from the outside, and the inside.
Nothing else is as valuable around Ba-B-Queing and Smoking.
And it applies to Gals as well as Guys.

Have you smoked some salt and pepper?
Kind of an essential for your kit.
Remember, anytime there is heat, there needs to be Beer.
Safety First! ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 30, 2018)

Beer and boredom are a dangerous combination that gets the juices flowing. I've never tried instant potatoes, how are they? I would imagine smoking can only help the taste.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Dafish13 (Oct 30, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> So I was enjoying a cold snack and staring at my smoker wondering what I haven’t smoked on it. It being backpacking season, instant potatoes are a great meal on the trail, so I thought why not smoke instant potatoes.   If it failed at least it was a cheap experiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever visited the Walton's Meatgistics website - https://meatgistics.waltonsinc.com/category/32/will-it-bbq   They do videos on "Will it BBQ".  They smoke all kinds of crazy stuff.  BTW the butter flavor Idahoans ones are really good but I haven't smoked them.


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 30, 2018)

I think Grass would be good smoked. (Uhh, range grass. Not that whacky tobacky stuff)
As long as there is beer to wash it down...

If you like smoked flavor,
Smoked flavor goes everywhere. :rolleyes:


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2018)

Cool idea!
I'll have to give it try!
Al


----------



## Will Smith (Apr 7, 2019)

good idea, I'll have a try!


----------

